# Pheasants and Harriers



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

I was watching something interesting this weekend. I watched a couple of Harriers flying low back and forth over an area about 10 acres. Every once in a while I would a see a pheasant pop up and fly 20 yrds or so and go back down. It was very high thick weeds. I even watched a pheasant fly up and then a harrier swoop and the pheasant dive back to the weeds.
When I went over to where the harriers were circling I flushed a bunch of birds.


----------

